# PB SmackDown/CalmDown



## Poimen (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Take Matthew McMahon off the list!



Yeah you and what army?







Oh... *gulp*






[Edited on 8-28-2005 by poimen]

[Edited on 8-28-2005 by joshua]


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 28, 2005)

*There, Andrew. Now THAT\'s Better!*



> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



Don't make me bust out my Ninja moves on you!


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 28, 2005)

*There, Andrew. Now THAT\'s Better!*

I feel moderated.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 28, 2005)

*There, Andrew. Now THAT\'s Better!*


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 28, 2005)

*There, Andrew. Now THAT\'s Better!*

Matthew wouldnt know a puritan than joyce meyer knows submission


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 28, 2005)

*There, Andrew. Now THAT\'s Better!*

 j/k


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 28, 2005)

*There, Andrew. Now THAT\'s Better!*

Yes, I do. Bring it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 28, 2005)

*There, Andrew. Now THAT\'s Better!*

bring what ur bad theology jk lol


----------



## Poimen (Aug 28, 2005)

*There, Andrew. Now THAT\'s Better!*



> _Originally posted by joshua_
> {SUPER MODERATOR}
> 
> Everyone. Calm Down. Thus sayeth a Super Moderator.
> ...



Let's go right now!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 28, 2005)

*There, Andrew. Now THAT\'s Better!*

yeah us men from washington can take on anyone !!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

*There, Andrew. Now THAT\'s Better!*

What in the world happened to my thread??!! 

All things in moderation!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

I think this thread should be in entertainment/humor, not church history. Whaddaya think?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



 Ok, Mr. Mod!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



While you're at it, could you, um, perhaps, kind sir, change the title? Please...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 28, 2005)

You Mod?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by joshua_
> ...



*bump*


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah, I agreed with Andrew. What started all of this?, was my question. Then I found the thread it started at. Something about who is the greatest Puritan Historian. I was awful confused and that aint real hard to do but it aint that simple. I can read.

[Edited on 8-28-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------

